# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.0 - LG LU6200, E615 and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.3.0 - LG LU6200, E615 and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.0 is out!  *Added support for:*
LG E987, LG LU6200, LG E615, LG E615F, Garmin-Asus Nuvifone A50!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.0 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *LG E987*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG LU6200* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG E615* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E615F* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Garmin-Asus Nuvifone A50* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Updated pinout pictures (RESET pin was located and added) for HTC Explorer (PJ03100).**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

